# Video: Acording to Sports Science Cain is the hardest puncher ever



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=5710931

They measured him at 2300lbs which is higher than Tyson, higher than Rampage, higher than Kitchko, higher than Carwin.

I have a hard time buying this.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

That dummy takedown was awesome. Straight onto its head and left crumpled, Rashad stylee.


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, he probably has a better chance vs Lesnar now that he's the hardest punching fighter ever...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow "the hardeast puncher eva"!!!!!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

In short... no. Considering other test results on people who seem to hit a lot harder, he should have seriously hurt someone by now if he was packing over 2000psi per punch, yet out of 7 (T)KOs, only one was a clean KO.

So unless they're using newer technology which is more accurate and means all past tests eg Tyson, Rampage etc gave false results, I don't believe this at all.

On top of that, they just say '2230lb of force'... are they measuring in Newtons or what? Should be PSI.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Force measurements are a flawed and poor measurement to compare punching power and really don't mean a lot.

Kinetic energy (1/2mv2) would be better.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

have mike tyson, george foreman, and ernie shavers all been tested in their prime? no. so the 'hardest puncher ever' title is complete bull. lets not go overboard with this.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

EastonAssassin said:


> have mike tyson, george foreman, and ernie shavers all been tested in their prime? no. so the 'hardest puncher ever' title is complete bull. lets not go overboard with this.


No way. Cain hits harder than Hercules himself.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't really buy it, but even if it is true Cain isn't the power puncher type. He never really loads up his punches which is what helps his cardio. So if true, awesome but he never really uses it.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyone who believes Cain punches harder than Tyson did in his prime is a complete and utter moron.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

It's all technique guys


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

I find it hard to believe his lead hand hook is his hardest punch. :confused02:


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

> they're using newer technology which is more accurate





> have mike tyson, george foreman, and ernie shavers all been tested in their prime?


It's a combination these. The technology now may differ from what Tyson and co. were subject too in the past. Also, neither of the aformentioned boxers are currently in their prime so an examination now would be innaccurate.



> he should have seriously hurt someone by now if he was packing over 2000psi per punch, yet out of 7 (T)KOs, only one was a clean KO.


You have a point, but to Cain's defense his punching technique has improved considerably even since the Rothwell fight.



> Cain isn't the power puncher type.


He is. He seems to use leg kicks in place of jabs and tends to throw a lot of short hooks/uppercuts to the head and body. He just hasn't been lucky nor polished enough to land flush on the chin with past opponents. Also, Rothwell has a GREAT chin.


All things considered, he probably does hit hard, if he connects, but personally I doubt he hits harder than Page, Carwin or Cigano.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Key words in the video about Cain's punch is that they are higher than "any boxer they've ever tested in the Sports Science lab." How many boxers have they tested? How many ranked, how many champions? Does that include MMA fighers as well or is it limited to boxing. Are they talking just heavyweights? Just left hand hooks? What exact criteria are they using to judge? 

Any numbers can be spun to make them sound impressive. Cain has landed hundreds of clean punches but he has one KO and six TKOs. Cain's style has always been about overwhelming opponents with wrestling and top control while hitting them 10,000 times with whatever punches he could. He's never been a headhunter on the feet.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I wonder if he could punch harder than Frank Dux...


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Personally I dont buy into this crap. It seems sports science is just trying to raise their own profile by coming up with these crazy stats that defy logic.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

the video doesn't seem to work for me.. anyone else have this problem? Im using Opera Browser..

i kind of believe it.. because GSP did a skit with Chris Angel on Mindfreak, and they did a punching contest and Chris had stronger punches than Rampage and GSP.. lol. 

So it has to be technique.. not pure power..


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

It wont play for me either. The play button is in the middle but it wont do anything.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

vilify said:


> Personally I dont buy into this crap. It seems sports science is just trying to raise their own profile by coming up with these crazy stats that defy logic.


Heyy vili-lein is a gold member^^ :thumbsup:

So do you Love Lyoto now or what?


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bullshit. First of all those tests are ridiculous and leave far too many variables up in the air. Second, if the guy hit so hard he'd be knocking dudes out left and right, and that's not really his thing. Regardless, I have no doubt that he punches extremely hard. The guy is a fully trained monster. Just not the hardest ever.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Let me tell you guys why sports science is retarded. 

Force = mass X acceleration (F=MA).

Therefor if a train hits me while traveling 100 miles per hour but it is moving at a constant speed and not accelerating, then it will hit me with 0 pounds of force. 

Also, it is possible to be hit with 1,000,000,000 pounds of force without it even doing any damage. If a train has a mass equal to 1,000,000,000 pounds and it's accelerating at 1 mile per hour and it hits you while it is going one mile per hour, then what is going to happen? It's just going to slowly push you out of the way and you will be fine. 

It's a lot like using a scale to measure who the tallest fighter is; it just doesn't make any sense.

That's why sports science is retarded.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Well it's pretty obvious (numbers aside) that Cain doesn't hit has hard as say Carwin. Carwin was throwing short arm punches that were partially blocked and he was still putting people to sleep standing.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Heyy vili-lein is a gold member^^ :thumbsup:
> 
> So do you Love Lyoto now or what?


Yes i'm part of the family now!

As for Machida he's starting to grow on me but i'm Rampage Jackson all the way :thumb02:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know about that.... maybe he can punch that hard on a non-moving object, where he has room and time to load his punch for a true barn burner, because if Cain is the hardest punching person alive (apparently, if he has a harder swing then any pro boxer), then shouldn't he have more devastating KO's, such as more then just one against a war battered Nogueira. 

Didn't Cain throw something like 220+ punches against Kongo, yet never knocked him out or even TKO him for that matter and Kongo isn't exactly the toughest kid on the block. No doubt that when Cain clocked Big Nog, Big Nog looked like he'd been hit with a truck, but I don't know about that Sport Science shenanigan, cause again, Cain's fights certainly don't reflect this kind of alleged devastation.

His TKO wins consist of Ben Rothwell, Denis Stojnic, Jake O'Brien, Brad Morris, Jeremiah Constant, Jesse Fujarczyk and a UD against Cheick. Most of those people his would be hand grenades couldn't KO are relatively nobodies, short of Ben.

He KO'd the shet out of Big Nog, but Big Nog made Frank Mir look like Floyd Mayweather when they fought, and lets recall Mir's last fight with Mirco, he was certainly no Floyd Mayweather to even a dead fish out of water like the Mirco of today.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

vilify said:


> Yes i'm part of the family now!
> 
> As for Machida he's starting to grow on me but i'm Rampage Jackson all the way :thumb02:


 


Holy tolleto congrats!!!


----------



## ESP47 (Jul 24, 2010)

Wasn't there a science show on the Discovery channel a couple years ago about this? They had Dean Lister, Tito Ortiz, Randy Couture and Bas Rutten. During the punching segment Lister was in last place. Tito punched about 850lbs. Couture was about 1000lbs. Then I think Bas Rutten was about 1800lbs. Does anyone else remember this show? My figures could be way off.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

diablo5597 said:


> Let me tell you guys why sports science is retarded.
> 
> Force = mass X acceleration (F=MA).
> 
> ...


Hate to be the one to point this out, but your physics is completely flawed; Newton's First Law of Force = Mass x Acceleration refers to the mass and acceleration of the body ON WHICH the force is applied, not of the body applying the force. 

So in your train hitting a guy example, the force would be calculated by multiplying the weight of the guy by the speed by which he is accelerated (I would imagine hundreds of MPH, and that is when he would only absorb a fraction of the train's momentum which would be converted to force). 

To say that a train moving at a constant 100 miles per hour applies zero Force to something it hits is clearly absurd. 

If you wanted to calculate Force using the Train's mass and velocity, you'd use Newton's second law i.e. Force = d/dt(mv) . That is the rate at which it's momentum (mass x velocity) decreases, which in this case would probably be a few hundred thousand newtons.

But yeah, the more simple explanation is that these shows are completely RIGGED for sensationalizing. When will people realize that 90% of shit on TV nowadays is completely and utterly fake or manipulated, and that includes stuff which is supposed to be real, like Reality Shows, Pro wrestling, News, Ghost/Spirit Psychic shows, Daytime talk shows, Magic shows like David Blaine and Chris Angel (um yeah he's not psychic, people play along cos it's TV and hired actors), or pseudo-science shows like Fight Science and Sports Science. 

Half the science behind these shows is bogus and oversimplified, ignoring many real world variables, and that's when it's not outright staged for them to sensationalize stuff.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> Let me tell you guys why sports science is retarded.
> 
> Force = mass X acceleration (F=MA).
> 
> ...


 
:confused02:....Run that by me again plz....


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I co-sign with the logic of Lidellienenko's post.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

diablo5597 said:


> Let me tell you guys why sports science is retarded.
> 
> Force = mass X acceleration (F=MA).
> 
> Therefor if a train hits me while traveling 100 miles per hour but it is moving at a constant speed and not accelerating, then it will hit me with 0 pounds of force.


I do not understand your logic.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Sports Science is teh dumb?

Cain Velasquez weighs 240 lbs & runs into a crash test dummy at 10 mph = 2,400 lbs of force?

It sounds impressive, but lets say Brock weighs 260 and can charge a crash test dummy @ 12 mph = *3120* pounds of force?

Then, let's say you have a sumo wrestler who can reach 10 mph over very short distances. A 500 lb sumo wrestler @ 10 mph = *5,000* pounds of force!?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Inferno said:


> Anyone who believes Cain punches harder than Tyson did in his prime is a complete and utter moron.


no kidding. I don't think Cain could come even close to hitting as hard as Tyson, in his prime he could knockout any human on the planet with one punch, with big boxing gloves that absorbed a lot of the damage. Mike Tyson would kill somebody with mma gloves on, and he could have made LHW too.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

If we're gonna get sport science to crown the hardest puncher of all time we're missing a few guys I'd like to see take the test.

The Incredible Hulk
Superman
Thor using his Hammer

Anyways, that's my attempt at sarcasm. They aren't comparing apples to apples, the title implies hardest puncher ever. You can't have every single person punching the same machine with the same parameters. I don't buy it but that's just me.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Hate to be the one to point this out, but your physics is completely flawed; Newton's First Law of Force = Mass x Acceleration refers to the mass and acceleration of the body ON WHICH the force is applied, not of the body applying the force.
> 
> So in your train hitting a guy example, the force would be calculated by multiplying the weight of the guy by the speed by which he is accelerated (I would imagine hundreds of MPH, and that is when he would only absorb a fraction of the train's momentum which would be converted to force).
> 
> ...


Good post. It seems like you know what your talking about more than I do.

However, if the train did hit the guy and stayed at a constant speed, then the guy would move from standing still to 100 miles per hour without any acceleration in between. This might only be possible in a perfect system so I'm not sure if it would work in real life like that.

So I apologize if my 1st example was flawed. But the second one where the train would only push the guy slightly I'm pretty sure is accurate is it not?

Either way, all I'm saying that that force doesn't matter. A punch with the most force does NOT = the hardest punch. Right?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sports science also has Fedor chocking Big john mccarthy out and then a dummy over 500 lbs,which means Fedor would kill a bear if he cought him in a choke hold .


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

sports science tends to scew things a lot. i dont know whether to ever believe these guys but its interesting stuff to watch, just not sure how accurate it is.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok...so you tell me who hits harder.

Showcase #1






Showcase #2






Showcase #3






Showcase #4

SPEED KILLS. 






Showcase #5

UNFORTUNATELY THE EMBEDDING WAS DISABLED. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQyuwxC6OyM

I'LL HAVE TO GO WITH #5. I rest my case. 

PS: IVAN DRAGO WINS ALL.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

RudeBoySes said:


> the video doesn't seem to work for me.. anyone else have this problem? Im using Opera Browser..
> 
> i kind of believe it.. because GSP did a skit with Chris Angel on Mindfreak, and they did a punching contest and Chris had stronger punches than Rampage and GSP.. lol.
> 
> So it has to be technique.. not pure power..


Are you saying that, that bafoon Chris Angel has better technique than GSP and 'Page? :confused02:


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

The more interesting part to me is the 167 beats per minute heart rate, the show claims that it's a maximum heart rate but that doesn't make sense. Any half-decent athlete will have a heart rate that maxes out well above that, it'll generally be in the 180's at the minimum. 167bpm sounds more like his lactate threshold which is the point at which he goes anaerobic and lactic acid starts building up in his system. It's a pretty decent number for a heavyweight but it's not exactly world class, with all the hype about Cain's cardio I'd expect something in the 170's. I'm not even close to being a high level athlete yet I can still put up cardio numbers that are nearly identical to Cain's, mind you he does have about 90 pounds on me. Just for reference, my wife, who was a national level athlete had a lactate threshold in the high 180's and a max heart rate of over 200 bpm.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=5710931
> 
> They measured him at 2300lbs which is higher than Tyson, higher than Rampage, higher than Kitchko, higher than Carwin.
> 
> I have a hard time buying this.


They try, but most Sports Science's tests have so many flaws in them you can't take them seriously. 

No way Cain hits harder than Tyson or either Klitschko - just no way.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

aerius said:


> The more interesting part to me is the 167 beats per minute heart rate, the show claims that it's a maximum heart rate but that doesn't make sense. Any half-decent athlete will have a heart rate that maxes out well above that, it'll generally be in the 180's at the minimum. 167bpm sounds more like his lactate threshold which is the point at which he goes anaerobic and lactic acid starts building up in his system. It's a pretty decent number for a heavyweight but it's not exactly world class, with all the hype about Cain's cardio I'd expect something in the 170's. I'm not even close to being a high level athlete yet I can still put up cardio numbers that are nearly identical to Cain's, mind you he does have about 90 pounds on me. Just for reference, my wife, who was a national level athlete had a lactate threshold in the high 180's and a max heart rate of over 200 bpm.


My max HR was 205 in my late 20s; I was a competitive cyclist and did triathlons. I'm 46 now and have a difficult time going much above 180.

They left out several variables like lung capacity, resting HR, recovery, VO2 max, the size of the test subject, etc.

Genetics play a big factor, at my fittest I could never get my resting HR below 52 bpm but I had some friends with a resting HR in the high 30s!

I’m going to guess Cain is such a freak because his recovery from going anaerobic (close to max HR) is freakishly abnormal and they said his blood lactate threshold is like an elite endurance athlete (something I never had). This would allow him to continue to redline his muscles and HR without “gassing” or going into lactic acid induced muscle fatigue (Carwin?).


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

diablo5597 said:


> Good post. It seems like you know what your talking about more than I do.
> 
> However, if the train did hit the guy and stayed at a constant speed, then the guy would move from standing still to 100 miles per hour without any acceleration in between. This might only be possible in a perfect system so I'm not sure if it would work in real life like that.
> 
> ...


The train has momentum, which is force x velocity 

Collision with a human will result in a transfer of kinetic energy, which is 1/2(mass x velocity)^2. Some of the energy will be absorbed by the body, the rest will be an instantaneous transfer of momentum which will launch the human body forward. 

Since the human body is much lighter than the train, it will (for a short time) move much faster, before air resistance absorbs all forward momentum.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

ESPADA9 said:


> They left out several variables like lung capacity, resting HR, recovery, VO2 max, the size of the test subject, etc.
> 
> Genetics play a big factor, at my fittest I could never get my resting HR below 52 bpm but I had some friends with a resting HR in the high 30s!


Yeah, that's true, I'd really like to see a VO2 max on Cain. They did one for Randy Couture and it came out to about 52mL/kg/min, for guy his age that's pretty darn good. That's where I was at my absolute peak 10 years ago when I was doing provincial level mountain bike races, I'm down to the high 40's these days. Strangely enough my resting HR has always been in the mid 50's, even after the time I blew out a knee and sat around on my couch for a few months.



> I’m going to guess Cain is such a freak because his recovery from going anaerobic (close to max HR) is freakishly abnormal and they said his blood lactate threshold is like an elite endurance athlete (something I never had). This would allow him to continue to redline his muscles and HR without “gassing” or going into lactic acid induced muscle fatigue (Carwin?).


That would make sense, if he can clear his system fast then it gives him the ability to go full out every round and fully recover during the break so he can go out and do it all over again in the next round. I used to be able to do that up until my late 20's, these days I can only do it around 3 times on a bike ride before I'm unable to recover.


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

Inferno said:


> Anyone who believes Cain punches harder than Tyson did in his prime is a complete and utter moron.


^ yes


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

diablo5597 said:


> Good post. It seems like you know what your talking about more than I do.
> 
> However, if the train did hit the guy and stayed at a constant speed, then the guy would move from standing still to 100 miles per hour without any acceleration in between. This might only be possible in a perfect system so I'm not sure if it would work in real life like that.
> 
> ...


heh thanks. 

But sorry bro, second examples kinda wrong too ... you say it's possible to get hit with millions of Newtons of force and walk away unharmed, that's just not true. You get hit with that kinda of force, you're one big messy ball of flesh. 

The mistake in your second example again was how you calculated the force ... you said that if the train hit the guy at 1mph, the force applied was the mass of the train (millions of grams) x .something meters per sec. 

This again is wrong, since you're still using the wrong parameters .. to find force applied, you'd use the mass and acceleration of the guy that was hit. In this case it's say 60 kg (6000 grams) x .44 m/s2 (since the guy would just be pushed out of the way at 1mph = .44 m/s as he can't really resist it). The force would be just like 2600 Newtons or something. 

And if you wanted to calculate using the train's mass and speed, you'd use the rate at which it's momentum changed. In this case, the train would barely have slowed at all, maybe gone from 1mph to .99999mph after smushing aside the dude. So even using d/dt(mv), you'd still get 2600 Newtons or so.

And yeah the explanation about the train not losing any speed or the guy going from 0 to 100 instantly without any acceleration... that's not how you look at it. If you split it up to nanoseconds (just think of the collision in ultra slo mo), you'd still see the guy being accelerated at a few mph per frame. It wouldn't be like, one frame train touches, other frame guy flying at 100mph. Nothing in the real world is "instantaneous" if you break it down.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> heh thanks.
> 
> But sorry bro, second examples kinda wrong too ... you say it's possible to get hit with millions of Newtons of force and walk away unharmed, that's just not true. You get hit with that kinda of force, you're one big messy ball of flesh.
> 
> ...


Sorry it's been a while since I took physics. Everyone send some plus rep to *Liddellianenko*


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

diablo5597 said:


> Let me tell you guys why sports science is retarded.
> 
> Force = mass X acceleration (F=MA).
> 
> ...


Thought I'd point out that measurement is acceleration of the target due to impact, not the acceleration of the punching hand.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I think it would be safe to say carwin hits harder than Cain.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> I think it would be safe to say carwin hits harder than Cain.


Impossible. Velasquez hits with the force of the entire Mexican nation behind his punch.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

sorts science is dumb, i watched a video of rugby vs nfl on sports science, they were trying to see who hits harder with or without pads, they got 2 retarded la rugby club players who noone has ever heard of or the team for that matter to tackle eachother, and then they had a pro college gridiron player to tackle a dummy and proclaim that gridiron hits harder...... ughh


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah that show is almost as bad as the deadliest warrior, almost....


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Why do they say "Brock has won 2 fights by submission"??? Only one i can think off is the Carwin fight. They couldnt be talking about Brocks first fight?? I know the guy tapped but that wasnt a submission. Also if we want to be technical they say "IN THE OCTAGON" and if i recall Brocks first fight wasnt in the octagon.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Impressive display. But if you take surface area of his hand, his weight, no real information on sensors of the bag used -- there may be some standardized method.

From foot---to---core---to--upper body--to fist, he generates more overall force than Brock per punch - I don't buy it... but at a specified target, sure... which is actually more impressive of Cain's ability to strike at a target. Force of a punch at a defined target.

The stress test for max HR has to be modified....for people that have athlete's bradycardia (like me) and can sprint (like me). I'm sure he has a large stroke volume, his resting rate is probably in the 50s as well. 167 BPM isn't the absolute maximum his heart will go before in to cardiac arrest. Still impressive. By that stress test, i'm probably fitter than Cain Valasquez. You can't apply routine clinical stress, tests to athletes and get a maximum BPM. I'm sure if his heart rate goes > 167 BPM, he's not going to go in to cardiac arrest. 

There's true gold standard methods for quantifying an athlete's cardiovascular ability (i.e. NIRS for tissue oxegenation, CO2, HCO3, Muscle dehydrogenases). Not using a stress test they use for a cardiac patient.

Not to take anything away from Cain's impressive display, but Sports Science typically has an agenda. They lack the scientific method part of calling it Science. It's typically experiments with methodology designed for their desired outcome.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

> It's typically experiments with methodology designed for their desired outcome.


Bingo


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Why do they say "Brock has won 2 fights by submission"??? Only one i can think off is the Carwin fight. They couldnt be talking about Brocks first fight?? I know the guy tapped but that wasnt a submission. Also if we want to be technical they say "IN THE OCTAGON" and if i recall Brocks first fight wasnt in the octagon.


Time to argue on the internet:

Yes that was a submission. A submission is simply when another fighter admits defeat. You're probably thinking of submission *holds.*


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice punching power! DAMN!!!! I cant wait to see him use this power on a opponent thats not going to swallow him!

I wonder who Cain is going to beat with these fists after Brock has his way with him


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

NotDylan said:


> Time to argue on the internet:
> 
> Yes that was a submission. A submission is simply when another fighter admits defeat. You're probably thinking of submission *holds.*


thanks for saying it so i didnt have to.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Yeah that show is almost as bad as the deadliest warrior, almost....


haha.. i feel ya on that..
that was the worst show ever..
so unrealistic...

i.e. Vikings vs. Ninjas? they had the Vikings winning if i remember correctly.. due to their large/heavy weapons.. 

then the most embarrassing was the Samoans vs. Shaolin Monks.. LoL! the Samoans were boasting about how big they were compared to the Shaolin Monks almost borderline on racial superiority .. but the Samoans forget.. they are of Asiatic Descent ..


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

diablo5597 said:


> Let me tell you guys why sports science is retarded.
> 
> Force = mass X acceleration (F=MA).
> 
> ...


Very funny indeed. You do know there are other ways to calculate force. Right? Just because you gave a invalid scenario, doesn't mean it is retarded. 

In the example you gave, the force can be calulated using this formula: F = M* V/T


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

Can.Opener said:


> Force measurements are a flawed and poor measurement to compare punching power and really don't mean a lot.
> 
> Kinetic energy (1/2mv2) would be better.


What he said


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Nice punching power! DAMN!!!! I cant wait to see him use this power on a opponent thats not going to swallow him!
> 
> I wonder who Cain is going to beat with these fists after Brock has his way with him


MK come on man..:confused05:

Normally I respect your predictions like no one elses.. but you won't believe me how farrrrr off you are on this one.

Gonna be an eye opener for ya afterwards


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> MK come on man..:confused05:
> 
> Normally I respect your predictions like no one elses.. but you won't believe me how farrrrr off you are on this one.
> 
> Gonna be an eye opener for ya afterwards


Which part are his eyes going to be opened about? That he thinks Cain has a lot of power in his hands, or that he thinks Brock is going to win their fight?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Which part are his eyes going to be opened about? That he thinks Cain has a lot of power in his hands, or that he thinks Brock is going to win their fight?


That he thinks Brock is going to win obv.


----------



## RossCrispin (Aug 4, 2010)

That's all very nice, but they're not considering the other factors: stamina and Brock's awareness/stamina at the time of the punch.

You can punch that hard, but if you're not quick enough to deliver the punch, what's the point in using that as an advantage over Lesnar? Lesnar could see the punch coming, and deliver a flurry of jabs to ruin the momentum behind the punch.

Cain's arms could be really tired when he has an opportunity to throw the punch, which would weaken the punches. And Lesnar would also need to be incredibly tired to just stand and take it.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

You don't need one-punch KO power to beat Brock, imo...just daze him and he freaks out--keep your cool, don't go to the mat, and put a few punches together -- any decent puncher who can tee off on a dazed opponent can get the KO.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> That he thinks Brock is going to win obv.


I think brock wins this one, haha. we'll see though. Cain's a good wrestler for sure but imo Brock is just a bigger version of his basic skillset. If Brock had more fights under his belt I'm sure we'd see more TKO and KO wins on his record.


----------

